# Will there be a Caffeine Epidemic?



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 4, 2017)

In recent years, the opioid crises has been a prominent story in the news, as many people are dying or otherwise suffering from severe side-effects from abusing opioids.

Therefore, I am wondering: with energy drinks having become a major product in the past decade or two, will there eventually be a "caffeine crisis" that features people dying or suffering from overdoses of caffeine? Will the surge (no pun intended) of energy drinks be a problem for society? What does everyone else say about this?


----------



## Drake (Jun 4, 2017)

Don't you have to drink an enormous amount of caffeine in order to even come close to overdosing? I doubt this will be a problem.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## John Wick (Jun 8, 2017)

Drake said:


> Don't you have to drink an enormous amount of caffeine in order to even come close to overdosing? I doubt this will be a problem.


ddj is a machine he has different tolerances from us

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 8, 2017)

John Wick said:


> ddj is a machine he has different tolerances from us


 I actually avoid caffeine as much as possible, since I am naturally a very energetic person and do not need it.


----------



## Jessica (Jun 15, 2017)

I think I've already heard about people having heart attacks and such after drinking too many energy drinks. Somebody who I worked with drank a lot of them once and then we heard a few days later that he died of a heart attack. He was only 38 I think and was in very good shape. I don't think anyone ever openly said maybe it was because he drank a lot of energy drinks since he worked overnight, but it was always in the back of my mind. I know someone else who works as a cleaner who had to go to the hospital because of chest pains. He drinks like three energy drinks. Every single day.

I try to avoid them unless I'm REALLY drained and I haven't slept much and even then I might just get a sugar free Red Bull, but that isn't often at all. I see people who drink them all the time, and I know people who DID drink them all the time and are dad now. In their thirties.

Coffee isn't so bad, you need to drink an awful lot of coffee for it to be dangerous, but energy drinks... I don't even know why they are legal.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 15, 2017)

there's probably more caffeine in a large coffee than there is in a red bull.....


----------



## Samehada (Jun 16, 2017)

Drake said:


> Don't you have to drink an enormous amount of caffeine in order to even come close to overdosing? I doubt this will be a problem.



This. It is an ungodly amount of caffeine. The future caffeine drinks would need to amp up their game a lot for this to become a big health crisis.

There is a better chance that we find a significant consequence to drinking constant caffeine than something related to the caffeine itself. Like increase heart disease (just made this up to get the point across).


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 16, 2017)

Caffeine is actually poisonous, its used to ward off insects. However since humans a much much bigger then insects, the poison has little to no effect and works as a way jump start your day. The largest dose of caffeine ever survived was about a 100grams of it and that wasn't in coffee or energy drink form.

To compare, you would need to drink about 30 bottles of soda in rapid succession to get around 10 grams of caffeine in your system. At that point you are more likely to die from other causes such as a ruptured stomach or even water poisoning.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 16, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Caffeine is actually poisonous, its used to ward off insects. However since humans a much much bigger then insects, the poison has little to no effect and works as a way jump start your day. The largest dose of caffeine ever survived was about a 100grams of it and that wasn't in coffee or energy drink form.
> 
> To compare, you would need to drink about 30 bottles of soda in rapid succession to get around 10 grams of caffeine in your system. At that point you are more likely to die from other causes such as a ruptured stomach or even water poisoning.


you could die from boredom before you died from a case of caffeine over dose

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 18, 2017)

John Wick said:


> you could die from boredom before you died from a case of caffeine over dose



May I quote this post in my signature? It is very hilarious, and I wish to immortalize it.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 18, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> May I quote this post in my signature? It is very hilarious, and I wish to immortalize it.


Go for it.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 18, 2017)

John Wick said:


> Go for it.



Thank you very much.


----------



## Karasu (Jul 10, 2017)

No. It seems that people understand that caffeine works best when used sparingly, and people just drink it on and off. Or drink for a while and back off, and shampoo, rinse, repeat.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 10, 2017)

Futurama taught me enough of it allows you to enter the Speed Force.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

